# Need for Speed Shift Grafikfehler



## RSX (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe seit kurzem massive Grafikfehler in Need For Speed Shift, die das zocken unmöglich machen. Ohne Veränderungen am System, sozusagen von heute auf morgen, tauchten aufeinmal diese Fehler auf. Ich habe das Spiel schon mehrfach neu installiert, graphicsconfig.xml gelöscht, Treiber vom Catalyst 9.7 bis zum 9.11 probiert, mit und ohne Patches probiert, aber nichts davon hat geholfen. 

Hier mal 2 Bilder zur Demonstration:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In anderen Spielen habe ich KEINE Probleme, weshalb ich einen Grafikkartendefekt ausschließe. Zu heiß wird da auch nix.

Mein System findet ihr in meiner Signatur. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

Gruß


----------



## PEACEpolska (7. Dezember 2009)

hi,
deinstalliere mal deinen grafiktreiber, sprich das CCC komplett und starte das spiel nschließend nocheinmal.

Gruß


----------



## RSX (7. Dezember 2009)

Mit den Windows 7 Treibern funktioniert alles ohne Probleme! 

Da muss ich wohl auf einen Fix warten...

Gruß


----------

